# Has anyone used audible for Kindle?



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been using audible.com for books for 14 mos since I purchased my Kindle. Yesterday it downloaded to the computer but would not go to audible manager or windows media. Never had any trouble before. I called their support today and after trying a couple of things the rep told me to restart the computer and he would call me back in 30 mins. It's been 2 hrs and no response. Would you call back or continue to wait. I don't want to be a pest but do you think he just forgot?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Have you tried thier online instant messaging support?  I solved an issue very effectively that way. 
deb


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

If you link your audible and amazon accounts, your audible library will show up in your kindle archives and you can download them from that menu.  Other than that, I was lost on your question...no idea about windows manager or whatnot.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> If you link your audible and amazon accounts, your audible library will show up in your kindle archives and you can download them from that menu. Other than that, I was lost on your question...no idea about windows manager or whatnot.


This is how I get my Audibles.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

check to see if there's an update for your audible manager. If so, update it. 

Restart your computer. Go to audible.com and sign in to your library. Re-download the file you are looking for, then click the download link. It should automatically start your audible download manager.

If it doesn't, go to your downloads folder, and right click the download link admhelper.adh and select audible download manager. This should force the download to start.

If you are only using your audibles on your Kindle, I agree the easiest way is to link your amazon and kindle accounts.


----------



## raynsally (Jan 27, 2010)

It seems I had the books importing into windows media player,for some reason it quit working. I changed it into audible manager restarted the computer now it's working again. The rep never did call me back. Instead I got an email wondering why I wanted to cancell my acct. The thought never crossed my mind. I really hate dealing with most supports.  CS is the exception they are great, and thanks to you all I fixed it. I was wondering how you link your Amazon and Kindle accounts? Can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're using audible.com - the US site - once you're logged in, go to the top right of the screen and click 'account details'. Then about half way down on the left hand side you will see a link which says 'use your Amazon account on Audible'.

If, like me, you use audible.co.uk - the UK site - that facility does not appear to be available yet (despite being promised by the end of 2010).


----------

